# Zip code?? Please answer the poll--THANKS!! Ed



## ed4copies

*UPDATE:

Anyone interested in getting their pin on the map.... 

Have a look at THIS POST*


The Chapter "steering committee" is becoming aware of the difficulties of keeping a chapter going and growing.  One of the major roadblocks is the lack of information about where our members live (in generalities, not your house number!!)

One thing we are considering is ASKING for your zip code.  We realize some will see that as "an invasion of privacy" or "removing your anonymity".  Yes, it is.  So, do you object to that or would you like to meet with other local penturners?  Do you have a better way for us to know who is close to whom??

Thanks for any comments and your participation in the poll!!

Ed and the IAP steering committee!!


----------



## Russianwolf

25401

20036 during business hours usually.


----------



## SteveJ

I've got no objections.


----------



## ashaw

No problem here 19012


----------



## DigBaddy72

No objections here either.


----------



## healeydays

03110


----------



## mtgrizzly52

no problems here - 59937

I wish there was a chapter in my area, but pen turners are looked down on from the other turners in the area.

mtgrizzly52
<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## Dan Masshardt

17055


----------



## MarkY

good idea
     88345


----------



## alphageek

I see no issue in giving it.   It would be REALLY good if Jeff can put a special place in the USER CP (other than location) for it.   That way it wouldn't be on each post and it would be in a independant field which could help make a google map of them.

Imagine going on a trip and being able to lookup members on your route!


----------



## scotian12

Hi Ed...There are other Canadian and International members out there who may wish to join or make a chapter. Please add Canadian postal code information. Darrell Eisner ,Haliax , Nova Scotia B3S1H4


----------



## MarkD

I agree that the USER CP would be the place for this rather than trying to keep track of it in a thread.


----------



## ed4copies

MarkD said:


> I agree that the USER CP would be the place for this rather than trying to keep track of it in a thread.



That is what I was trying to ask Mark, sorry the poll did not "work".
Thread replaced with one that DID take the poll.

Ed


----------



## D.Oliver

I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"


----------



## unclefuzzy

37167 for me


----------



## longbeard

26201
Ed, you should have mine on file :biggrin:


----------



## JohnGreco

08080


----------



## seamus7227

D.Oliver said:


> I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"


 
I wont be as difficult as this guy 
76310:biggrin:


----------



## JustmeinMS

Like the idea. My zip is 39601


----------



## Monty

Mine is 77584 but the Houston area has sooooooooooo many zip codes.


----------



## LarryDNJR

43207


----------



## ed4copies

Just to clarify, Jeff is considering putting a field in the "personal profile" which would allow YOU to put your zip code in and allow Jeff (and whomever he delegates) to sort by that zip code to help us establish "chapters" (or at least determine that there is no interest in a "neighborhood").

So, you don't need to give us your zip code here (where it is kind of public).  When he asks for it, it will only be "mostly private".


----------



## wood-of-1kind

scotian12 said:


> Hi Ed...There are other Canadian and International members out there who may wish to join or make a chapter. Please add Canadian postal code information. Darrell Eisner ,Haliax , Nova Scotia B3S1H4





ED, so what about adding 'postal codes' to take care of the Canucks? Occasionally we come out of 'hibernation' from the deep freeze and turn an occasional pen.:wink:

Thanks Darrell for thinking 'globally'.


----------



## walshjp17

The postal code suggestion is a good one, not just for our Canadian brothers and sisters, but also for members in the UK, Australia, Europe, South America, Africa and Asia.  Any penturners in Antarctica?


----------



## ed4copies

wood-of-1kind said:


> scotian12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed...There are other Canadian and International members out there who may wish to join or make a chapter. Please add Canadian postal code information. Darrell Eisner ,Haliax , Nova Scotia B3S1H4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED, so what about adding 'postal codes' to take care of the Canucks? Occasionally we come out of 'hibernation' from the deep freeze and turn an occasional pen.:wink:
> 
> Thanks Darrell for thinking 'globally'.
Click to expand...


If Jeff adds a field for the "zip code" and formats it to be alphanumeric with 9 positions (for the US zip plus four), it would also accomodate every code I have seen in shipping all over the world.  Even Canada's weird alternate letters and numbers.


----------



## Edward Cypher

I am in 80010.  Privacy really is a fallacy.


----------



## asyler

sure , 72022 Bryant, ar


----------



## John Pratt

Yep, 73507.

Now how about one of those interactive maps that has dots representing all the members and you can click on an area which displays all the members in the area or near-by zip codes. It wouln'd need to be narrowed down to actual addresses. If I click on Oklahoma it would show a bunch of dots that I could click on that would then show the members name in their respective zip code. Like they do for different brand stores.


----------



## PenMan1

No, thank you. I get WAY TOO MUCH junk mail, already.


----------



## jeff

alphageek said:


> I see no issue in giving it.   It would be REALLY good if Jeff can put a special place in the USER CP (other than location) for it.   That way it wouldn't be on each post and it would be in a independant field which could help make a google map of them.
> 
> Imagine going on a trip and being able to lookup members on your route!



Of course, this is what we're considering.  There are many technological options that will make this fun and useful, and I''ll be investigating them. We had this feature in the old forum, but I never got around to coding it here.


----------



## Haynie

I am antisocial.  Don't want to be found. la la la la you can't see me. 

*^)$)


----------



## Russianwolf

John Pratt said:


> Yep, 73507.
> 
> Now how about one of those interactive maps that has dots representing all the members and you can click on an area which displays all the members in the area or near-by zip codes. It wouln'd need to be narrowed down to actual addresses. If I click on Oklahoma it would show a bunch of dots that I could click on that would then show the members name in their respective zip code. Like they do for different brand stores.



I think we used to have one...... Maybe I'm remembering my days at BT3central though.

As far as privacy, My sig already says where I live. If you cant get the ZIP in 2 seconds you are VERY computer illiterate.


----------



## Russianwolf

Haynie said:


> I am antisocial.  Don't want to be found. la la la la you can't see me.
> 
> *^)$)



Boo!!!!


----------



## jeff

I'll add that if we integrate this with the user profile, that the raw zip code would not be viewable by anyone except the member entering the data. The server would only use it to generate a geocode, which would then stick a pin in a map. Hovering over the pin would show your username. 

Furthermore, we don't even have to make a map. We could take this data and simply analyze it looking for clusters of information, then contact those members to see if they'd be interested in forming a (or joining an existing) local chapter.

And for even more excitement, there are simple ways to turn an IP address into a geocode for mapping. Some forums show you a map of where the current users are located. They do this by IP address, no additional data required from the user. 

This sort of thing will always be opt-IN at penturners.org. We have no interest in violating anyone's privacy or making anyone uncomfortable. We're only trying to enable those who want to gather with local penturners to do so.


----------



## jeff

Russianwolf said:


> John Pratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 73507.
> 
> Now how about one of those interactive maps that has dots representing all the members and you can click on an area which displays all the members in the area or near-by zip codes. It wouln'd need to be narrowed down to actual addresses. If I click on Oklahoma it would show a bunch of dots that I could click on that would then show the members name in their respective zip code. Like they do for different brand stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we used to have one...... Maybe I'm remembering my days at BT3central though.
> 
> As far as privacy, My sig already says where I live. If you cant get the ZIP in 2 seconds you are VERY computer illiterate.
Click to expand...


Yes, we used to have one.


----------



## ed4copies

Russianwolf said:


> John Pratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 73507.
> 
> Now how about one of those interactive maps that has dots representing all the members and you can click on an area which displays all the members in the area or near-by zip codes. It wouln'd need to be narrowed down to actual addresses. If I click on Oklahoma it would show a bunch of dots that I could click on that would then show the members name in their respective zip code. Like they do for different brand stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we used to have one...... Maybe I'm remembering my days at BT3central though.
> 
> As far as privacy, My sig already says where I live. If you cant get the ZIP in 2 seconds you are VERY computer illiterate.
Click to expand...



There are MANY hints as to where people live!!

However, I wanted to see who was in Wisconsin, well to find them all (who gave us a state name), I needed to search "Wisconsin, WI, Wis"  So, not only did I get wisconsin, I also got Winnebago, and other cities (NO other motor homes, though).

So, with a couple hundred to mull through, the task was lengthy (I did NOT take the time to do it).

IF we want to use that to find places where a chapter might be viable, it will take more time than I am prepared to give it.  With zip codes, I could plug in a few numbers and get an idea how likely we could "found" a chapter.


----------



## tim self

74525, no hiding here.  Come get me!


----------



## Uncle Toem

*Zip code poll*

45039  Northern fringes of Cincinnati
Tom T.


----------



## redbulldog

68788
Also with a means to update in case someone moves as I did after my wife passed.


----------



## GaryMGg

I don't have time and I'm not volunteering -> Surely there's a way to include the data in a Google Map point feature layer.


----------



## Haynie

Russianwolf said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am antisocial.  Don't want to be found. la la la la you can't see me.
> 
> *^)$)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!!!!
Click to expand...


AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## 76winger

I think those who have been honest with City and State info have closed the gap on who's where already. Of course we are international and theirs still other countries and whatever they call their equivialent to state along with varying postal codes. By the way, mines 46052.


----------



## jcm71

37421


----------



## jeff

GaryMGg said:


> I don't have time and I'm not volunteering -> Surely there's a way to include the data in a Google Map point feature layer.



Yep, that's one way.


----------



## run91

28138


----------



## bobjackson

44035.


----------



## Gary Beasley

30075


----------



## USNGSCS

23831. I definitely hope to meet other turners!


----------



## Smitty37

ed4copies said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scotian12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed...There are other Canadian and International members out there who may wish to join or make a chapter. Please add Canadian postal code information. Darrell Eisner ,Haliax , Nova Scotia B3S1H4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED, so what about adding 'postal codes' to take care of the Canucks? Occasionally we come out of 'hibernation' from the deep freeze and turn an occasional pen.:wink:
> 
> Thanks Darrell for thinking 'globally'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Jeff adds a field for the "zip code" and formats it to be alphanumeric with 9 positions (for the US zip plus four), it would also accomodate every code I have seen in shipping all over the world.  Even Canada's weird alternate letters and numbers.
Click to expand...

They wanted to be sure that people who used their Zip code as a "password" had a strong one.


----------



## Smitty37

Mine is already public so I have no problem listing it here.


----------



## Brooks803

29803


----------



## gbpens

60491 Would be nice if the zip code would be in the members list and be able to sort or select a range to find a members near us.


----------



## RonSchmitt

53215


----------



## socdad

Clayton , Oh 45415


----------



## plano_harry

D.Oliver said:


> I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"



For the rebellious types....


----------



## ed4copies

plano_harry said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rebellious types....
Click to expand...

:biggrin::biggrin:
Another LOL!!!   This just does NOT fit with the smiling face next to it!!  Sorry, Harry---I don't picture you as the "dirty Harry" type!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## vanngo5d

I'm open to adding it to profile but to start here's another part of Houston 
77365


----------



## woodwzrd

54730 soon to be 53913


----------



## joefyffe

46278


----------



## BW Design Works

98012 for me!


----------



## plano_harry

ed4copies said:


> plano_harry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rebellious types....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:
> Another LOL!!!   This just does NOT fit with the smiling face next to it!!  Sorry, Harry---I don't picture you as the "dirty Harry" type!!:biggrin::biggrin:
Click to expand...


It's a Texas thing Ed.  That's one of our flags.:cowboy:


----------



## Russianwolf

plano_harry said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of wanted to click the second one. It had an adventurous & rebellious tone to it. Kind of like "You'll neve take me alive, Copper!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rebellious types....
Click to expand...


be careful, those cannons are bringing big bucks at the scrap yard. That's a LOT of metal.


----------



## Pete275

77025

Wayne


----------



## woodscraper

99006


----------



## Leatherman1998

57703 I would love to see what other turners are within driving distance.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## mikespenturningz

03743 is my zip code. This really only gives what most of us already give in Location? I really like the idea of a map with stick pins in it. Is it possible to put the number of members for a state in the stick pin?


----------



## Johnny westbrook

39038


----------



## Tom D

No problem here 29204


----------



## markgum

sounds like an excellent idea. 
80123


----------



## bruce119

I see no issues 34690 doesn't pin point me any more than Holiday, Florida.
 
I just got a beat up truck rite now and can't go too far 50 miles tops.
 
And I don't have the space or environment to be a host.

.


----------



## Longfellow

34769


----------



## 61op

no problem

3400 AUSTRIA

maybe there are some other members.
otto


----------



## darrin1200

Absolutely

Canada
K0H 2N0


----------



## ironman123

*Zip code??*

76706


----------



## bjbear76

45069


----------



## Pup

77351 

I would enjoy learning from some of the master's in the area.


----------



## leodelion

48855


----------



## Waluy

I don't see any problem with listing zipcode, after all as long as it is optional most of us have already included city and state which is all a zip code will tell you (well in my case it also tells you east or west side of the city in relation to I-35)


----------



## BSea

I voted yes.  72207




Haynie said:


> I am antisocial.  Don't want to be found. la la la la you can't see me.
> 
> *^)$)


Hmmmmm let me guess. . . . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




86040.


----------



## Sawdust46

Glad to, 75070.


----------



## BSea

Hmmmmm.  I just noticed that the poll is to find out public information . . . . . . (X-Files music in the background) . . . . . . But the results are hidden.


----------



## ed4copies

There IS a reason for that, Bob!

I believe that seeing poll results, before you vote, can influence HOW you might vote.
Wanna know how it's going, pm me and I will tell you (after you've voted):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## keithlong

35613


----------



## triw51

none at all 86326


----------



## mpex

Good stuff.  43202


----------



## KenBrasier

Good Idea 65560


----------



## JLewis

While I don't think you were asking for it right now but 35226


----------



## Rodnall

33176
Rod


----------



## Russknan

ed4copies said:


> Just to clarify, Jeff is considering putting a field in the "personal profile" which would allow YOU to put your zip code in and allow Jeff (and whomever he delegates) to sort by that zip code to help us establish "chapters" (or at least determine that there is no interest in a "neighborhood").
> 
> So, you don't need to give us your zip code here (where it is kind of public).  When he asks for it, it will only be "mostly private".



He'll, I don't care either way. 10954 (lower Hudson Valley, NY). Russ


----------



## kronewi

21841


----------



## Steve Busey

Sure, no problem here, just make it optional for those who wish to stay hidden.


----------



## BSea

ed4copies said:


> There IS a reason for that, Bob!
> 
> I believe that seeing poll results, before you vote, can influence HOW you might vote.
> Wanna know how it's going, pm me and I will tell you (after you've voted):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Oh I don't really care that the results are hidden.  I was just having a little fun.  That's why the x-files reference.:wink:


----------



## Leatherman1998

ed4copies said:


> There IS a reason for that, Bob!
> 
> I believe that seeing poll results, before you vote, can influence HOW you might vote.
> Wanna know how it's going, pm me and I will tell you (after you've voted):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



Are you sure they are hidden? It shows me all results.

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my rooted Galaxy player


----------



## Russianwolf

JLewis said:


> While I don't think you were asking for it right now but 35226



Yep, he didn't ask for it, but I figured the easiest way to answer was by putting up a random 5 digit number.  Everyone else kinda went with the flow. :biggrin:

okay, it was my real zip. 

Ed, I wasn't suggesting that people google to find members close to them (and getting all the junk that entails due to the two letter abbreviations). Just that in my sig is "Martinsburg WV" which would take 2 seconds to google the zip for if you didn't know it. So privacy isn't a big issue for me.


----------



## alphageek

Leatherman1998 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> 
> There IS a reason for that, Bob!
> 
> I believe that seeing poll results, before you vote, can influence HOW you might vote.
> Wanna know how it's going, pm me and I will tell you (after you've voted):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure they are hidden? It shows me all results.
> 
> Levi Woodard
> Woodardwoodworks.com
> 
> Sent from my rooted Galaxy player
Click to expand...


I would LOVE to see a screen shot of that.   Because I'm pretty sure that they are hidden, and if they aren't thats something to hunt down.


----------



## Leatherman1998

Sending PM

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy Player.


----------



## GoodTurns

alphageek said:


> I would LOVE to see a screen shot of that.   Because I'm pretty sure that they are hidden, and if they aren't thats something to hunt down.



Android phones show poll results...Jeff commented on it quite a while ago, something to do with the different display programming.


----------



## Leatherman1998

GoodTurns said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to see a screen shot of that.   Because I'm pretty sure that they are hidden, and if they aren't thats something to hunt down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android phones show poll results...Jeff commented on it quite a while ago, something to do with the different display programming.
Click to expand...



Thats probably explains it.


----------



## alphageek

Leatherman1998 said:


> Sending PM





GoodTurns said:


> Android phones show poll results...Jeff commented on it quite a while ago, something to do with the different display programming.



Thanks guys.. I guess it's a Forum runner issue too... I guess Jeff knew, but I missed that thread.   Geek in me had my curiosity up (for the how the results were being seen, not the actual results of this pole).


----------



## NittanyLion

16666


----------



## Jim15

I'm in 45011.


----------



## greasythumb

no problem here.92226:redface:


----------



## mokol

I'm in 11209


----------



## steamshovel

you can have my zip code or my name but not both. You can find me with just my name and you can't find me with no name and just a zip code, so what ever a person wants let them do it.


----------



## Finatic

06489   no problem.


----------



## Russianwolf

steamshovel said:


> you can have my zip code or my name but not both. You can find me with just my name and you can't find me with no name and just a zip code, so what ever a person wants let them do it.



Your name and city state are in your profile. Bet I can find you in two seconds. Zip code not included.:wink:

If you don't want to be found, better hide one or the other.


----------



## ed4copies

steamshovel said:


> you can have my zip code or my name but not both. You can find me with just my name and you can't find me with no name and just a zip code, so what ever a person wants let them do it.




IF you want to remain anonymous, that is your prerogative.  The "chapter" program is completely voluntary--just as the IAP is voluntary.  Take out what you wish and put back in as little or as much as you choose.

Ed
Chapter steering committee


----------



## Dale Allen

Akron Ohio 44312


----------



## Tom T

Florida is trying to vote early.  32771 We need more votes from Florida.  
We need a pen club near central Florida.


----------



## DaveTTC

2716, Jerilderie, Australia 

No worries mate, love to meet other turners.


----------



## Kenny Durrant

It's 75048


----------



## navycop

23454


----------



## djz9

34608


----------



## CharlesJohnson

29360    I would like to know IAP placement around me. Don't deserve it if I don't contribute. Thanks for doing this.  Will satisfy at least one of my wishes.


----------



## edicehouse

I understand if some do not wish to put in zip code/name/etc.  So optional is probably the best way to go.


----------



## BradG

surely by town would be adequate?


----------



## DaveTTC

BradG said:


> surely by town would be adequate?



Not in Australia where the same town name is repeated in different states lol


----------



## alphageek

BradG said:


> surely by town would be adequate?



Not really, as Jeff explained in another thread - zip code is by far the easier format to parse for mapping software.


----------



## Gunny

95818


----------



## cnccutter

i don't have any troubles with giving a zip. one of my on going concerns has  always been people don't give a basic location of where they are. kind of hard knowing if you might be able to help them if you don't know if they are 5 miles from you or 3000.

97434    two dogs a cat and a closed gas station :biggrin:

Erik


----------



## aronson

12571


----------



## Ambidex

*zip*

I'm in...43502 NW Ohio


----------



## Tx.slopoke

78132 love to meet


----------



## mlatino

08094


----------



## wswem

Just noticed my zip is not in my profile...



Here it is...30540

Warren


----------



## BaldEagle5556

I am in Canada P0T1X0


----------



## suefox51

32937 here


----------



## butchf18a

98674


----------



## fastgast

89060


----------



## dwarmbrodt

14613


----------



## Wingdoctor

43207


----------



## Exabian

60615


----------



## Marc

89503


----------



## philipff

*zip   codes*

We have a great bunch at 23185- - and all of Richmond Area.  We are a sub-group of the RIC. Woodturners - -an AAW sanctioned club so we have the blessings of a large pool of great turners and a great Woodcraft Store to hold our meetings.  We are hosting The Mid-Atlantic Penturners Gathering on 17 and 18 May- - and, 'yall come see us, ya hear'.   Philipf


----------



## AKBeaver

23435


----------



## jyreene

30909 has no problems


----------



## PostalBob

*Thread zip code*

08088 Sounds good to me


----------



## dntrost

29582


----------



## Mark in Enfield NS

B2T 1A8


----------



## khallpens

ok here is mine 23462


----------



## robutacion

This will probably useless but here it goes, 5210


----------



## Tom T

George,
This is good, if I ever get to Australia I will know where to find a great wood worker.  If I go that far I would have to drop in.
Tom


----------



## DaveTTC

robutacion said:


> This will probably useless but here it goes, 5210



Hey George. I grew up in Adelaide. Came over for the royal show last year. Now live in southern NSW


----------



## reiddog1

Well, I now live in 70037, but moving to 32068 in June.


----------



## mmayo

90815

Great - I tried to get people together with dismal results in the So Cal area.  Still hopeful


----------



## Sawdust46

75070


----------



## hard hat

23505


----------



## jfoh

45215


----------



## lorbay

V0R 1L4
Lin


----------



## tjseagrove

12863


----------



## foamcapt40

43015


----------



## Jonathan Clement

12061


----------



## Dale Parrott

46526


----------



## navycop

test.. see if me zip shows up.


----------



## Lucky2

E9E-2A7 Miramichi, New Brunswick.
Len


----------



## MrDave

*zip code*

63043


----------



## ctubbs

I guess mine didn't stick. 42071


----------



## tommy2tone

23666. I also did mine like navycop.. Added it to the same line as my city and state...


----------



## paramount Pen

77662


----------



## srs64

36322   here


----------



## TellicoTurning

I added my zip in the USERCP profile... how about just making that a requirement to register.... along with more of the pertinent information, full name, city and state (or province and country), etc.... none of this information is really secure on the web anymore anyway.  If you are on the
web and not a part of the witness protection program, you can be found. 

I belong to another ww forum that doesn't allow screen names...


----------



## wood128

32931


----------



## HarleyCarl

37766


----------



## Dulos

Here is mine. 55021


----------



## philipff

23185-7514


----------



## mrtrenier

*No problem*

53213


----------



## ichizlwood

22841


----------



## Charlie_W

20164 for me.


----------



## Dorno

2324:laugh:


The Down Under Chapter :banana:

Cheers   Ian


----------



## philipff

23185


----------



## sbwertz

alphageek said:


> Imagine going on a trip and being able to lookup members on your route!



I did just that last spring, distributing mulberry crowns like Johnny Appleseed all along my route :biggrin:


----------



## RK1468

46202


----------



## Tim K

24401


----------



## Rink

72756


----------



## Bigj51

79424


----------



## commercialbuilder

37211


----------



## Ulises Victoria

66220 in Mexico. I know there is another 66220 in LENEXA, KS.


----------



## Bruce markwardt

48138


----------



## buckobernie

*zip*

67133


----------



## RMOrud

56594


----------



## jimofsanston

23150


----------



## walshjp17

Hey, folks.  We appreciate your willingness to give out your Zip Codes, but PLEASE *add the Zip Code to your profile* and not this thread.  Adding it to your profile makes it searchable by the Zip Code field.  Adding it here only makes it searchable if you are searching for a specific Zip Code.


----------



## brez

I've added my zip code to my profile.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## lsweeney

76118


----------



## ed4copies

We now have NEARLY 600 member zips!!!!

With the upcoming addition of a couple chapters, we will try to use this to advise you that a chapter is forming NEAR you!!

We shall see how well it works!!!

Thanks to all who have participated and we encourage EVERYONE to put your Zip code in your profile, so we can help you find other members in YOUR area!!!
Ed


----------



## Constant Laubscher

30004


----------



## darrin1200

walshjp17 said:


> Hey, folks.  We appreciate your willingness to give out your Zip Codes, but PLEASE *add the Zip Code to your profile* and not this thread.  Adding it to your profile makes it searchable by the Zip Code field.  Adding it here only makes it searchable if you are searching for a specific Zip Code.



I went looking through the Members List advanced search and could not find the zip code field as a search parameter. 

Is there somewhere else that it is located?

Thanks


----------



## walshjp17

Click on 'User CP' in the blue bar, select 'Edit Your Details' on the left side of the screen and then scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Deadhead

53144


----------



## camb

NOM1AO


----------



## George417

76179


----------



## yorkie

28164


----------



## BayouPenturner

70431


----------



## dbarrash

21117


----------



## flyitfast

I think this is a great idea and should reveal some member groupings on a map where a new chapter would help a lot of folks.
Maybe it has been asked in this thread, but I haven't seen it yet.
I can see where the ZIP is entered but why doesn't it show in the on-screen avtar profile?
Also, I plan to do some traveling this fall and how do I search profiles for ZIP to look for members around the country?
Maybe the ZIP can also be added to the avtar shown on each post to see who lives in your "neighborhood". Texas is a big state with a lot of members. I don't always recognize their city or its location. The ZIP would help locate members. San Antonio area has over 70 zip codes. (I didn't know that until I just looked it up )
Alamo Penturners just became a new Chapter and we want to grow. Hopefully, adding ZIP will help.
Thanks
gordon


----------



## Scruffy

*I see no problem with..*

35043


----------



## dansills

25832


----------



## Mike Powell

Ha for the next six to eight months you can find me in Afghanistan, for about 6 months after that, Valdosta Ga, 31605, about this time next year, League City Tx, 77597 (I think)


----------



## jeff

flyitfast said:


> I think this is a great idea and should reveal some member groupings on a map where a new chapter would help a lot of folks.
> Maybe it has been asked in this thread, but I haven't seen it yet.
> I can see where the ZIP is entered but why doesn't it show in the on-screen avtar profile?
> Also, I plan to do some traveling this fall and how do I search profiles for ZIP to look for members around the country?
> Maybe the ZIP can also be added to the avtar shown on each post to see who lives in your "neighborhood". Texas is a big state with a lot of members. I don't always recognize their city or its location. The ZIP would help locate members. San Antonio area has over 70 zip codes. (I didn't know that until I just looked it up )
> Alamo Penturners just became a new Chapter and we want to grow. Hopefully, adding ZIP will help.
> Thanks
> gordon



When we started collecting zip codes, the stated purpose was for the Chapter Development Team to discover areas where the concentration of members might suggest a new chapter. 

We've told members that the data would not be visible to members.







Making that searchable is a one-click change, but I don't believe we can do that without changing that disclaimer and starting over. Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## bruce119

Can we make a map that pins each zip code/member. I mean that wouldn't pin point an individual just give you a general location. 

Pros....knowing who is close maybe meeting someone great for newbies and old timers.


Cons....Well can't really think of any except that individual that just don't want to be bothered by anyone!!!


.


----------



## rrfd4

74848


----------



## brez

jeff said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a great idea and should reveal some member groupings on a map where a new chapter would help a lot of folks.
> Maybe it has been asked in this thread, but I haven't seen it yet.
> I can see where the ZIP is entered but why doesn't it show in the on-screen avtar profile?
> Also, I plan to do some traveling this fall and how do I search profiles for ZIP to look for members around the country?
> Maybe the ZIP can also be added to the avtar shown on each post to see who lives in your "neighborhood". Texas is a big state with a lot of members. I don't always recognize their city or its location. The ZIP would help locate members. San Antonio area has over 70 zip codes. (I didn't know that until I just looked it up )
> Alamo Penturners just became a new Chapter and we want to grow. Hopefully, adding ZIP will help.
> Thanks
> gordon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we started collecting zip codes, the stated purpose was for the Chapter Development Team to discover areas where the concentration of members might suggest a new chapter.
> 
> We've told members that the data would not be visible to members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making that searchable is a one-click change, but I don't believe we can do that without changing that disclaimer and starting over. Other suggestions welcome.
Click to expand...




I can't find the box to enter the zip code, Where is it?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## walshjp17

I can't find the box to enter the zip code, Where is it?

Thanks
Mike[/QUOTE]

Check out post #188 in this thread.


----------



## jeff

bruce119 said:


> Can we make a map that pins each zip code/member. I mean that wouldn't pin point an individual just give you a general location.
> 
> Pros....knowing who is close maybe meeting someone great for newbies and old timers.
> 
> 
> Cons....Well can't really think of any except that individual that just don't want to be bothered by anyone!!!
> 
> 
> .



That's the ultimate goal. It's just a matter of making the time to do it right :biggrin: There are various ways to do it, but I don't like to cobble something together just to say we have it.

If someone wants to remain incognito, they just don't enter their zip!


----------



## flyitfast

Jeff, thanks for refreshing my "diminishing" memory. I do agree that the original stated reason is probably for the best. Otherwise it could become a marketing tool and other possible misuses. I stand corrected.
gordon 

*********

When we started collecting zip codes, the stated purpose was for the Chapter Development Team to discover areas where the concentration of members might suggest a new chapter. 

We've told members that the data would not be visible to members.






Making that searchable is a one-click change, but I don't believe we can do that without changing that disclaimer and starting over. Other suggestions welcome.[/quote]


----------



## brez

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## aplpickr

28792


----------



## mike marano

*no problem*

80030


----------



## Lwsjc

44840


----------



## keithlong

35613


----------



## Parshooter11

Ok with me. 53214


----------



## Lee58

78154


----------



## Rink

no problem. 72756.


----------



## Cmiles1985

78411


----------



## Parshooter11

No objections here. 53214


----------



## Olsarge

here's mine 76574


----------



## bkersten

17325- no problem here.


----------



## Alchymist

17058 :ghost:


----------



## knowltoh

49707


----------



## sammy1947

great idea     50022


----------



## Harley2001

43017 zip it


----------



## ed4copies

THANK YOU ALL!!

I know you are making every effort to cooperate and, perhaps, you are also filling in your profile.

Just in case, here is how you can put the zip where it will help most!!!
​


----------



## GaryT45

85323


----------



## commercialbuilder

No problem
37211


----------



## tommy2tone

I did it.. 23666


----------



## BayouPenturner

70431


----------



## Pjohnson

02339 ... updated the profile, too


----------



## mark james

44256


----------



## lsweeney

*ZIP*

If there was a place for the zip, could we sort by zip or maybe a place for state where we could sort by states...;;


----------



## awood6971

No problems here. 32643 :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies

lsweeney said:


> If there was a place for the zip, could we sort by zip or maybe a place for state where we could sort by states...;;




We hope to use this information to help you find other members in your area when you want to start or expand IAP chapters.

Last I knew we had about 600--with 50 states and international, that is not sufficient information to establish areas of density.

So, we will continue to try to add!!!   Thanks to all who list their zip in their profile!!!

Ed
Chapter steering committee


----------



## dankc908

Done my User CP - 51503


----------



## woodworkerdan

Orange Texas 77630


----------



## GRMiller

Heres mine 48466


----------



## keandkafu

Mine is 15010, Pittsburgh, PA!


----------



## LouF

No objections 92544


----------



## MikeL

My profile has been edited to include a zip.


----------



## khobson

76543


----------



## RSidetrack

Most people already have their city and state listed, i don't see a problem also doing a Zip code. Mine is 17222


----------



## PostalBob

*Zip Code*

Love the idea like to meet other pen turners in my area.
08088   NJ


----------



## BKind2Anmls

29032 SC


----------



## backinthepines

56449


----------



## JCochrun

95946

Jim in CA


----------



## jcm71

37421


----------



## hornet406

Zip code will only provide your city information which it seems most people already include in their profile with the picture.  I see no problem with it.


89408


----------



## Trickyrick

39567


----------



## Marnat3

55075 here.


----------



## Jeff turns

Not a problem 48507


----------



## LouF

92544 Cali.


----------



## winterwood

Zip here is 12901


----------



## BayouPenturner

zip code here is 70431


----------



## Pitoon

mine is 09630, however i'm overseas in Italy

....i'm curious to know how many other US pen turners are overseas?

Pitoon


----------



## Old Codger

Zip Code:  98226


----------



## JTisher

zip 44138


----------



## Old Codger

No problem...  Zip Code:  98226


----------



## SawdustJim

I would like to get together with others in my area......97224


----------



## kingkeyman

44319


----------



## rkimery

47201


----------



## philipff

2385


----------



## dudstuen

60450 here, Always good in life to meet people and share interests and make new friends, Makes for a better world!


----------



## juteck

28214


----------



## jondavidj

37221 - Nashville, TN


----------



## GRMiller

48466  Peck, Michigan


----------



## LouF

92544


----------



## Walter Carulli

85122 No objections here.....


----------



## ttm7

just add it to your location like you see here


----------



## butchf18a

98674 woodland wa


----------



## philipff

23185


----------



## DonPalese

Guido lives in Medford, OR 97504


----------



## papaturner

30113


----------



## TonyL

30004


----------



## awood6971

No objections here. 32643


----------



## bikeshooter

32216


----------



## Adillo303

07508 - If you wanna come get me, bring pen blanks.


----------



## IowaBob

50595


----------



## Krash

87111


----------



## Jeff turns

48507 No objection


----------



## Dick Mahany

95037 is like a little paradise away from Silicon Valley CA.


----------



## randy pote

16673


----------



## IowaBob

50595


----------



## mtassie

06489


----------



## JimMills

63366


----------



## jimm1

37179


----------



## hippi

64030 but I really want to be here 96778


----------



## Old Codger

98226


----------



## Neil

04416, summers.     33981 winters


----------



## AZGRUNT

I'm in 86314

Regards
Joe


----------



## Darkshier

I'm fine with it. 66062


----------



## DaddyO

No Problem
49307


----------



## Penultimate

60103


----------



## Whitehat1994

76502


----------



## Waggoner

77095


----------



## hippi

here is mine 64030


----------



## khallpens

*zip it*

here is my zip 23462


        keith::biggrin:


----------



## Jack Parker

89031


----------



## ichizlwood

22841


----------



## oneleggimp

48230


----------



## Rockytime

80003


----------



## jondavidj

37221


----------



## run91

28138


----------



## Cwalker935

23102


----------



## Peter Durand

That's OK

V4N 1N2


----------



## dankc908

51503 - I'd love to connect with others in my area!

Dan


----------



## camb

N0M1A0


----------



## danrs

*Zip Code*

27834


----------



## KenBrasier

65560


----------



## Trey

66205 currently...


----------



## macsplinter

24202


----------



## danrs

No objection here.


----------



## Sawdust1825

61455


----------



## magier412

98021 is where my lathe is.


----------



## rnaylor2

*Zip Code*

32547


----------



## foamcapt40

43015


----------



## leaycraft

Thought I did this already but if I did or didn't its:

07424


----------



## rthines

46202


----------



## arevee

*Zip Codes*

19136 Philadelphia Pa.


----------



## FredWillU

75401
Greenville TX


----------



## Radiowave911

My shop and I both just happen to be in Middletown, PA
17057


----------



## randy pote

16673


----------



## ichizlwood

22841


----------



## magpens

Canada V3J 4X6 .... that's my postal code.  Can your system handle that ?

Yes, I would love to meet other penturners.


----------



## builtbybill

27520 is where my head meets my pillow


----------



## Walter Carulli

*I'm in....*

85122


----------



## Paul b

73160


----------



## philipff

23185


----------



## Divingdad

06791


----------



## Johnny

*Johnny*

24228 :usflag:


----------



## buckobernie

67133 bernie


----------



## dudstuen

No problem here, 60450


----------



## oneleggimp

ed4copies said:


> The Chapter "steering committee" is becoming aware of the difficulties of keeping a chapter going and growing.  One of the major roadblocks is the lack of information about where our members live (in generalities, not your house number!!)
> 
> One thing we are considering is ASKING for your zip code.  We realize some will see that as "an invasion of privacy" or "removing your anonymity".  Yes, it is.  So, do you object to that or would you like to meet with other local penturners?  Do you have a better way for us to know who is close to whom??
> 
> Thanks for any comments and your participation in the poll!!
> 
> Ed and the IAP steering committee!!



Dont see that as an "Invasion of privacy" at all.  48230:biggrin:


----------



## OLDMAN5050

37180


----------



## scotirish

*48044 :biggrin:*


----------



## vtgaryw

05468


----------



## Studio-N

75217


----------



## BJohn

This thread has been going around for what 2 years now. With out reading every single  response. The over whelming response of 97% in the poll is in favor. In any society or organization that qualifies as a (landslide vote).

SO WHAT ARE WE WAITING FOR!

here is mine 72023


----------



## Krash

87111


----------



## hcpens

Mine, 78223, has been on my signature almost from the beginning.


----------



## TwinkE

21144


----------



## Donna

02790


----------



## Chromey

32533


----------



## Brian Frank

John Pratt said:


> Yep, 73507.
> 
> Now how about one of those interactive maps that has dots representing all the members and you can click on an area which displays all the members in the area or near-by zip codes. It wouln'd need to be narrowed down to actual addresses. If I click on Oklahoma it would show a bunch of dots that I could click on that would then show the members name in their respective zip code. Like they do for different brand stores.



That would work.  I travel up and down the West coast in my RV.  Once I retire in a few years I plan on traveling to the east coast and everywhere along the way.  Would be nice to know who is near by along my travels.  Trade some ideas and learn some new ones in person.

San Francisco bay area.  94564


----------



## wob50

No problem.  70443


----------



## Leo S. Long

Here you go. 48083


----------



## kruzzer

no problem 33905


----------



## leslie hines

I've got no objections not trying to hide
75501


----------



## efrulla

12885


----------



## Rink

72756


----------



## OldGrumpy

75154


----------



## mrtrenier

53213


----------



## Blackwood

I'm in 08721


----------



## jrecord

80005


----------



## Simsonicole

6030


----------



## Jack Parker

No Problem, 89031


----------



## neubee

76226


----------



## Old Codger

98226
Safe turning to you and yours!!!


----------



## Warren White

*Don't remember if I posted...*

.... But my zip is 94550


----------



## original frodo

39653   have a spot you can park overnite, free, no utilities

well,,,,,i could throw  an extension cord over their:biggrin:


----------



## Jim1027

No worries here 34684


----------



## OldGrumpy

75154


----------



## sbrant

34291


----------



## oldstoker

6258


----------



## woodcutter199

*Zip code*

39531..on the beautiful Mississippi Gulf Coast
Come see what you are missing


----------



## Katya

Ed.. I see that you started this thread back in 2013.  Are you still gathering information, or has this thread been inadvertently bumped?  Happy to participate, just not sure if the issue is still active.


----------



## ladycop322

33467


----------



## ed4copies

Katya said:


> Ed.. I see that you started this thread back in 2013.  Are you still gathering information, or has this thread been inadvertently bumped?  Happy to participate, just not sure if the issue is still active.



The purpose of this thread was, and remains, to encourage members to add their zip code to their user profile.

We hope that, when a member calls and asks how to start a chapter, we can inform them, "You have xxx number of members within a fifty mile radius of your location."

Last time I talked with Jeff, several hundred members had added the zip code to their profiles.  Recently, I have not had inquiries about how to set up a chapter.  So, as the information grows, we hope to be more useful to all the members, if they want to "meet each other".

Thanks for asking--this has become a pretty long thread


----------



## tomtedesco

80112


----------



## MTViper

79510 west Texas here.


----------



## mjsix1

*Zip Code*

35758


----------



## Dave S

48661


----------



## Walter Carulli

85122


----------



## Johnny

24228 Clintwood Virginia


----------



## Michael67

61846 Georgetown, IL


----------



## DonPalese

*Medford, OR - zipcode*

Great idea.    97504


----------



## csr67

92880


----------



## Parshooter11

32163


----------



## glen r

T5W 1V8, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Wct3

87002


----------



## ez Ed

94513


----------



## ichizlwood

22841


----------



## Imaginethat

85138 Maricopa, AZ


----------



## graybeardtwt

24572


----------



## scroller99

12533


----------



## oneleggimp

*Zip Code.*

No Problem here.  48230 (Grosse Pointe Park, Michigan)


----------



## IowaBob

50595


----------



## CaptainJane

*HERE'S MINE*

I am at 77563

That's Bayou Vista, Texas - south of Houston, just the other side of the bridge from Galveston Island.


----------



## liljohn1368

39739


----------



## Johnny

Johnny 24228 Clintwood VIrginia


----------



## DonPalese

Don 97504 Medford, OR


----------



## Skie_M

Greg  73501  Lawton, OK


----------



## Jontello

44310


----------



## penmaker1967

here is mine 27209


----------



## liljohn1368

Never mind I just realized I've already posted on this.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink

*Zip Code*

No problem.  Here is mine.  79423


----------



## mlatino

Here is mine.  08094


----------



## MTViper

No problem - 79510


----------



## hcpens

Ed, is the longest running thread?


----------



## TurtleTom

74426 is closest but not mail zip.  I even live in a different county than my zip code.


----------



## Stormrider54

70737
Good idea.


----------



## cajun skeeter

70068


----------



## fastgast

89060 great idea


----------



## JimB

Add your zip code to your PROFILE so you will show up on the member map. The map link is at the top of the home page.


----------



## mike marano

80030


----------



## 2shoes

I'm in 80109


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520

44646


----------



## leehljp

38676
Hank Lee
leehljp


----------



## rbstallings

Live in 27886
Work mostly in 27616


----------



## ADKBUG

13207


----------



## Rockytime

I think I have done this before but here it is again 80003


----------



## mrtrenier

*zip code*

53213


----------



## Racer3770

45431
Dayton, Ohio


----------



## mike marano

80030


----------



## jeff

Folks, no need to post your zip code here.

Put it in your User Profile

Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.

You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.

THANKS!


----------



## eharri446

30068


----------



## TonyW

I don't know what's happening about we 'foreigners' outside of the U.S. due to a bad attack of fat fingers on a little iPad keyboard preventing me reading all of the responses to this poll, but my U.K. postcode is LS26 9AE if it is of any use.


----------



## JBass23

98264


----------



## Jim Smith

30094

Jim Smith


----------



## Gunnarkouper

*Zip Codes*

No problem 54494


----------



## jimmyz

23140


----------



## Hubert H

58385


----------



## leehljp

jeff said:


> Folks, no need to post your zip code here.
> 
> Put it in your User Profile
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.
> 
> You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.
> 
> THANKS!



*HEY FOLKS, DON'T POST THE INFORMATION HERE, BUT IN YOUR USER PROFILE. SEE JEFF'S POST ABOVE.*


----------



## jttheclockman

leehljp said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Folks, no need to post your zip code here.
> 
> Put it in your User Profile
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.
> 
> You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HEY FOLKS, DON'T POST THE INFORMATION HERE, BUT IN YOUR USER PROFILE. SEE JEFF'S POST ABOVE.*
Click to expand...


Amazing Hank. Todays generation


----------



## scroller99

No problem 12533


----------



## jttheclockman

jeff said:


> Folks, no need to post your zip code here.
> 
> Put it in your User Profile
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.
> 
> You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.
> 
> THANKS!




Lets see how many more times people do not read Jeff's message. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman

ed4copies said:


> Just to clarify, Jeff is considering putting a field in the "personal profile" which would allow YOU to put your zip code in and allow Jeff (and whomever he delegates) to sort by that zip code to help us establish "chapters" (or at least determine that there is no interest in a "neighborhood").
> 
> So, you don't need to give us your zip code here (where it is kind of public).  When he asks for it, it will only be "mostly private".




Oh Yes, Ed wrote this also. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GDGeorge

Yes.

20716.

It's public record. I think it's in my profile anyway...


----------



## CREID

:biggrin:And the list goes on. Sounds like a Sonny and Cher song.


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> :biggrin:And the list goes on. Sounds like a Sonny and Cher song.



Can you sing us a few lines. Sing real loud I live in NJ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:And the list goes on. Sounds like a Sonny and Cher song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you sing us a few lines. Sing real loud I live in NJ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Click to expand...


There is a reason i don't even sing in the shower. :biggrin:


----------



## liljohn1368

:laugh:      ya'll ain't right.

Wait a minute I'm still on here at 12:35 am.    I guess I'm not either.


----------



## Arbetlam

48326


----------



## Mrgoodwrwnch520

44646


----------



## PapaTim

Since so many are doing the opposite of what Jeff is saying, maybe he should insist they post their zip code.


----------



## gbpens

60491


----------



## CREID

PapaTim said:


> Since so many are doing the opposite of what Jeff is saying, maybe he should insist they post their zip code.



Or maybe i SHOULD sing a few lines. :biggrin:


----------



## Old Codger

98226...Hope this helps your survey!


----------



## jkirkb94

73013


----------



## efrulla

Warrensburg, NY 12885


----------



## jttheclockman

Lets say this once again here. You all do know that putting your Zip code here means absolutely 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 Go back and read the thread and see it was a poll. Put your zip code in your profile not here. I am sure someone will post their zip code right after this posting


----------



## liljohn1368

jttheclockman said:


> Lets say this once again here. You all do know that putting your Zip code here means absolutely 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 Go back and read the thread and see it was a poll. Put your zip code in your profile not here. I am sure someone will post their zip code right after this posting



Lol. Its a never ending cycle. CREID get ready to sing again.


----------



## jttheclockman

liljohn1368 said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets say this once again here. You all do know that putting your Zip code here means absolutely 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 Go back and read the thread and see it was a poll. Put your zip code in your profile not here. I am sure someone will post their zip code right after this posting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Its a never ending cycle. CREID get ready to sing again.
Click to expand...



Is he warming up???  :musical-note::musical-note:


----------



## CREID

The list goes on, the list goes on
Drums keep pounding
A rhythm to the brain
La de da de de, la de da de da


----------



## jeff

A very large number of posters are giving their zip code here, but not adding it to their profile.  It does not end up on the map if you post it. You have to add it to your user profile.

*As I posted above...*

Folks, no need to post your zip code here.

Put it in your User Profile

Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.

You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.

THANKS!


----------



## leehljp

jeff said:


> A very large number of posters are giving their zip code here, but not adding it to their profile.  It does not end up on the map if you post it. You have to add it to your user profile.
> 
> *As I posted above...*
> 
> Folks, no need to post your zip code here.
> 
> Put it in your User Profile
> 
> Scroll to the bottom of that page, then put your postal code in the box and select your country from the drop-down.
> 
> You'll appear on the Member Map (link at the top of every page) the next time the map is regenerated. I do that approximately monthly, or whenever there are more than a dozen new locations to map.
> 
> THANKS!



Jeff,

I think most people are looking at the first page and responding under that post. They are not reading the later posts or these last few pages. 

The best thing is to lock this Thread and start a new thread with your above post.


----------



## jeff

Good suggestion, Hank!

Anyone interested in getting their pin on the map.... 

Have a look at THIS POST


----------

